# HP Compaq 8710w WLAN-Taste unter Linux



## MontyBurns (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo allesamt,

ich habe ein HP Compaq 8710w

2x2.5GHz Core2Duo
4Gig RAM
NVIDIA Quadro 1600M
Intel 4965AGN Wireless-Karte mit 802.11a/b/g/n

Bisher getestete Distris (evtl. irgendwas in der Konfiguration übersehen - who knows):

Debian (mit etch-proposed-updates auf 2.6.24er Kernel gewechselt)
Kubuntu (auch als 64-Bit-Version getestet)
Ubuntu
Knoppix (Ausschliesslich als Live-CD mit KDE getestet)
Sidux (Ausschliesslich als Live-CD mit KDE getestet)
Suse (Ausschliesslich als Live-CD mit KDE getestet)

In all diesen Distris t der WLAN-Button (oberhalb der Tastatur .. links) nicht.

Normalerweise bin ich von Debian sehr begeistert, weil ich am PC schon seit einigen Jahren damit arbeite.

Auf den Befehl
grep iwl /var/log/syslog
sehe ich die Meldung, dass die WLAN-Karte zwar erkannt wurde, aber leider
Disabled by HW RF Kill Switch
ist.

iwconfig
Bringt mir nur eth1 (LAN) und lo (Loopback) .. nicht aber die WLAN-Karte.

Die Module scheinen alle richtig geladen und die Karte scheint erkannt zu werden .. also scheint mein Problem die Taste zu sein, die unter WindowsXPServicePack3 ihrer Funktion nachkommt, und WLAN/Bluetooth aktiviert/deaktiviert.

Unter allen getesteten Distris aktiviert sich auf Tastendruck noch nicht mal die LED hinter dem WLAN-Button. Geschweige denn, dass ich unter iwconfig etwas neues zu sehen kriege.

Was mache ich falsch? Bzw. mache ich denn was falsch?
Und was kann ich noch ausprobieren?

Ich hoffe irgendwer hat eine Idee für mich, denn ich bin nun schon seit 11 Tagen am Distri-Testen und Foren-Durchstöbern .. ergebnislos.

Grüße
Monty


----------



## stain (14. Juni 2008)

Was für einen Treiber hast du denn installiert? Denn hier gibt es Linux-Treiber für Intel-Wireless-Karten. Vielleicht klappt es dann auf mit der Taste, sobald die richtigen Treiber vorhanden sind.


----------



## MontyBurns (14. Juni 2008)

Hi ..

Siehe:
http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

Bei Kernel-Versionen >= 2.6.24 sind die Treiber bereits im Kernel.

(K)ubuntu kommt sowieso mit 2.6.24 .. und in Debian habe ich den Kernel upgedated auf die aktuelle 2.6.24-etchnhalf-version. Sidux glaub ich hat auch den 2.6.24er. Bei Suse bin ich mir nicht soooo sicher .. aber Debian ist mir sowieso das liebste, ehrlichgesagt.

Grüße
Monty


----------

